# Rainshadow Rod???



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

I purchased a few surf rods from a commercial fisherman and I need help identifying one of the rods. He stated it was a Rainshadow with stainless steel Alps guides. I couldn't find any markings on the rod that would indicate it was a Rainshadow. Does anyone know how to identify if it is a Rainshadow blank? Specs of rod are below along with some pics. 

Overall Length: 12' 6"
Top Section Length: 108"
Bottom Section Length: 48"
Butt to top of reel seat length: 31"
Butt to bottom of reel seat length: 24"


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

looks like a rainshadow to me. they didnt put that reel seat very far up the butt section. must have been a short armed fella who built it. anyways, if the builder did not put the sticker on the rod when he built it, it wont have anything on it marking it as a rainshadow, unless you cut the bottom of the butt section off and there is a sticker there not covered in glue. However with the measurements and the look of the blank i would say it is a rainshadow. probably a 1509, 1508, or 1507 from the looks of it. Good rods, built for throwing long distances to catch big drum, or whatever takes your bait.


----------



## FishZen (Apr 1, 2013)

Cool, thanks for taking the time to look at the rod and posting your opinion. Really appreciate it.


----------

